# MOTW is..... Ferny



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

Member of the week is Ferny 

so get asking him, her or it questions

:greenpbl:


----------



## ScottS (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you a 

Him, Her, or It?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2008)

When will you arrive on that Saturday, May 24?
How will you come?
How often will you need to refill your petrol?
How many people will you have on board?
Is David coming?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

so Ferny hows it hanging??


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Are you a
> 
> Him, Her, or It?



I'll let you know next time I have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> When will you arrive on that Saturday, May 24?
> How will you come?
> How often will you need to refill your petrol?
> How many people will you have on board?
> Is David coming?



Not going to be able to go now due to lack of funds. 

Slowly and with a big bang. 

Petrol? I don't do no kinky stuff. Well, not with petrol...

Depends how lucky I get.

....no comment.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so Ferny hows it hanging??



In this cold weather it's not so much hanging as it is hibernating.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Left or right?



Normally the left.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's say you've won a two-week all expenses paid trip...where will you go, and what will you do there?

What are three things on your list of things to do before you die.

Out of how many pubs have you been thrown?


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 7, 2008)

If you had to choose between a pizza with hotwing sauce mixxed with the pizza sauce and topped with extra cheese and bacon or saltine crackers, why would you pick anchovies?


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

I have no idea. I felt instantly at home when I went to Scotland with an ex and we spent a night on the Island of Arran. I would love to buy a house there. That week I also swore I'd spend weekends in different countries exploring when I could afford it. Jump on a cheap flight to the middle of Italy for example to see what else is out there. Oh and I want to visit Ireland.


I'll have to think.


I've never been thrown out of a pub or club. I'm a good boy and can hold me drink. :mrgreen: I've walked out of a couple after getting **** service.
A recent night out saw me take in three Guiness, half a pitcher of "attitude adjuster" at a cocktail bar, a double Jack Daniels and coke, half a pint of Magneers and ten shots. I was just starting to get tipsy.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> If you had to choose between a pizza with hotwing sauce mixxed with the pizza sauce and topped with extra cheese and bacon or saltine crackers, why would you pick anchovies?



I have no idea what you're on about.


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you still a blueyed muffin?

Will you love me in the morning?

Post some pics of your darkroom! I mean, please. :mrgreen: 

Post what you think is one of your best images....or, just a personal fave!


----------



## matt-l (Apr 7, 2008)

if your paddling up stream in a canoe and the wheel falls off, how many pancakes can you fit in a dog house?


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

I've never been one of those, you have one too many e's.


I'll love you until the morning and after that I'd just like you a bit. I thought we had this understood?


Will do. It's messy and has too many car parts in it right now. :X


I have no favourites as after a couple of weeks I think a photo looks tired and essentially crap. But I do like these two.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

matt-l said:


> if your paddling up stream in a canoe and the wheel falls off, how many pancakes can you fit in a dog house?



Will the dog be in the house? How big is the dog?


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2008)

:sniffle: A Land camera.....!

How deeply will you miss Polaroid?

I fixed my "typo", so answer the first question up there.... :greenpbl:



> I'll love you until the morning and after that I'd just like you a bit. I thought we had this understood?


I was drunk and not really listening to you. You do run on at times, dear. :chatty:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

So Ferny, tell me

Do you often sing or whistle just for fun?

Do you feel sometimes that age is against you?

Does life seem worthwhile to you?

I mean whats it all about?

When is the next London meetup? and will I even bother to show up?

Do you know what song the first two questions are from?

And did you even know that the first two questions were from a song?

Favourite photographer on TPF and why?

And just what is this all about?

And one last question before I go and do something stupid, what will my 2 photos get out of 20 in tonights competition?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 7, 2008)

Why are you so weird sometimes?
Can you get me a all expense paid flight to the UK so that I can visit all my TPF friends there?


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 7, 2008)

how's the fish tank going? can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Renair (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Ferny:   If you could land a dream assignment (photo) What would it be?


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

terri said:


> :sniffle: A Land camera.....!
> 
> How deeply will you miss Polaroid?


 Miss them? What's happened?



> I fixed my "typo", so answer the first question up there.... :greenpbl:


 No you still spelt it wrong.


> I was drunk and not really listening to you. You do run on at times, dear. :chatty:



You love it really. My mouth of stamina...


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> So Ferny, tell me
> 
> Do you often sing or whistle just for fun?


 No.





> Do you feel sometimes that age is against you?


No.





> Does life seem worthwhile to you?


No.





> I mean whats it all about?


Alfie?





> When is the next London meetup? and will I even bother to show up?


Dunno, you're birthday so you organise it. And you'll probably be too scared of me forcing a hug out of you. 





> Do you know what song the first two questions are from?


No.





> And did you even know that the first two questions were from a song?


No.





> Favourite photographer on TPF and why?


 You, you're a sexy ***** and take alright photos.





> And just what is this all about?


Alfred.





> And one last question before I go and do something stupid, what will my 2 photos get out of 20 in tonights competition?


I feel that if your photos are only interested in getting something out of tonight then they're very selfish and I do not wish to know about them.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Why are you so weird sometimes?


I'm normal, you're all weird.[/quote]





> Can you get me a all expense paid flight to the UK so that I can visit all my TPF friends there?



Probably not. I can't think of any way to get blow-up sheep paid for on expenses.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> how's the fish tank going? can you post a picture of it?



I'm no in charge of four tanks... One I'm shutting down so it has no fish in it. I tried to replace the light in the catfish tank and damaged the replacement I bought so it's been without light for ages. :shock: I'll be using the light from the tank I'm shutting down as a standby for a while. I'll get photos tomorrow.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

Renair said:


> Congrats Ferny:   If you could land a dream assignment (photo) What would it be?



To record all of somewhere like New York. The seady underbelly especially.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

some apart from dancing just what else would you really do for alcohol?


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

Other things.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2008)

so why haven't you got your messenger avatar as your avatar on here?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 7, 2008)

How old are you?

Why did you not ask me questions when I was MOTW?! (I'm hurt)

Post a recent picture of yourself.

Are otters friendly or vicious?

What is your favorite domestic animal?

What is your favorite wild animal?

What is your favorite thing to photograph?

Where did the name ferny come from?

What is your favorite food?


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so why haven't you got your messenger avatar as your avatar on here?



I'd be banned.


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> How old are you?


 25





> Why did you not ask me questions when I was MOTW?! (I'm hurt)


 I've not been on for ages. 





> Post a recent picture of yourself.


 None exist. 


> Are otters friendly or vicious?


 Evil bastards. 





> What is your favorite domestic animal?


 Dog. I have two at the moment and I'd love a little Beagle. 





> What is your favorite wild animal?


 Andy. He's a stallion in the bedroom. 





> What is your favorite thing to photograph?


 Macro, I think. I like grotty stuff and I've been entering abandoned sites recently but they're hard to come by. 





> Where did the name ferny come from?


 My last name is "Fern".





> What is your favorite food?


 Pizza!!!!!!!!!!












Are you grooming me, Meg?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 7, 2008)

Heck yeah.. lol


----------



## ferny (Apr 7, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Ferny

here's an easy one

without googling, the term meibomianitis is an inflammation of what?

also

do you think Elvis is still alive?


----------



## Christina (Apr 7, 2008)

are you really being honestlayball:

how do you like your steak?

what was your first pet?


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 8, 2008)

The _burning_ question I need to have answered:

Does it hurt when you pee?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

will you still love me in the morning? or will you love Dave more?


----------



## terri (Apr 8, 2008)

ferny said:


> *Miss them? What's happened?*


Will you ever forgive me for ruining your day?  

Will you sign all the petitions and shake your fist at the sky in protest?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

broke any mobiles lately?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

so when are you going to txt me a good joke then??


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 8, 2008)

You've been a member since the relatively early days of the forum. How did you find out about TPF?

And you're listed as having 5 referrals.  Who are they?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 8, 2008)

Where were you on the night of Deceburary the 32nd and do you have any witnesses to collaborate your story?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 8, 2008)

why havent i quit my job yet?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

so why do you shave your left leg but not your right one?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

post a pic of that funny little car of yours


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 8, 2008)

post a picture of the shoes you last wore


----------



## WDodd (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you drive?

If so,

What kind of car do you drive? Picture of it?

What kind of car could you have if you could have _anything_?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 8, 2008)

You started the WA thread, but never seem to play any more - why is that?

Take a picture of something half way down the street you live in


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

Ferny, are you alive?

Ferny, is your internets working?

Ferny, are you going to answer these questions?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

Ferny, lets say you have £1,000,000 to give to five people on this here forum.

Ferny, you have £1,000,000 to give to five people on this here forum.

that was fun

So you have to give 
£500,000 to one person
£250,000 to someone else
£150,000 to someone else
£99,999.99 to someone else
and 1p to someone else

who gets the 1p and why?

Do you think I should just bugger about all day at work and let the rest of the scum do the work as I'm in charge or should I wonder round town shouting at blue cars?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 9, 2008)

I did get a txt from her last night saying his internet wasn't working and then it asked me if I'd broke it somehow ??!!??


----------



## terri (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> *You started the WA thread*, but never seem to play any more - why is that?
> 
> Take a picture of something half way down the street you live in


Actually, he should be banned for that.  



j/k, WA lovers, don't hurt me! :lmao:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 9, 2008)

terri said:


> Actually, he should be banned for that.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, WA lovers, don't hurt me! :lmao:


 

I second the motion.. WA people are weird...:hug::

I am soo kidding I have family up there, maybe that is why I can say that..:greenpbl:

Ferny, Have you ever dyed your hair a weird color, if so display the picture.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 10, 2008)

Mr Ferny-Perny.... 

how doth the little crocodile 
improve his shining tail
and pour the waters of the nile
on every golden scale.

Discuss.

Also, Thanks for defiling my facebook.  hehe.. I'm still cleaning up the mess.

Umm... and... I hope you have a lovely summer.

(hmm those last two things weren't really questions.. but I never have a chance to talk much anymore... Ah well. Have fun!)


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

I have my internets back after the evil Andy stole them. I'll answer ina  couple of hours.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 10, 2008)

Shall we inundate him with more questions?

What happened to your avatar?

Why do you blame Andy for your lack of interweb access?

What is your favorite word and why?

Are you wearing socks right now and if so what color are they?  And if not are your feet cold?

When you clasp your hands together (fingers intertwined) which thumb is on top?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you ever skate/snow-boarded? Skiied (water, crosscountry or downhill)? Camped when it's snowy? Shot a rifle/gun?  

Do you do car rallys?


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> Hello Ferny
> 
> here's an easy one
> 
> without googling, the term meibomianitis is an inflammation of what?


The meibom.





> do you think Elvis is still alive?



God no!


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Christina said:


> are you really being honestlayball:


 That has no questions mark so it isn't a question? Anyhoo, I am being honest. So nerr.





> how do you like your steak?


 Cremated.





> what was your first pet?


 I think it was a dog. A mixed one called Kelly. Or it could have been some fish I guess. I used to put jelly in their water and catch them with my hands before forcing them down the plug-holes in the bathroom sink. We also had a cat before I was born and it died when I was about 13.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> The _burning_ question I need to have answered:
> 
> Does it hurt when you pee?


Only when I go up againt the electric fence.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> will you still love me in the morning? or will you love Dave more?



I've never loved either or you.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

terri said:


> Will you ever forgive me for ruining your day?


 Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!





> Will you sign all the petitions and shake your fist at the sky in protest?


I'll waggle my fist but I won't sign anything. I never feel that they'll do anything.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> broke any mobiles lately?



No, you cheeky git.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so when are you going to txt me a good joke then??



When you send me a funny e-mail.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> You've been a member since the relatively early days of the forum. How did you find out about TPF?


 Good old google. 
I like forums and found them very useful when I first got the internets. I googled for "photography forum" and found here. Lurked for a bit then joined. Sooooooooooooooo many hidden stories and secrets floating around this site. :mrgreen:

And you're listed as having 5 referrals.  Who are they?[/QUOTE]

Erm...
DPW2007
Someone called Jim but I don't know his username, he drives a GT6 Mk1
Steven who signed up the other day
Nerine
And some random guy I tricked into listing me as his referer.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Where were you on the night of Deceburary the 32nd and do you have any witnesses to collaborate your story?



Giving Andy gape.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> why havent i quit my job yet?



You love being a topless environmentalist type person too much.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so why do you shave your left leg but not your right one?



I normally shave both but I ran out of time. You should know that when I say arrive ar 8 I really mean for you to turn up at 8:45.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

WDodd said:


> Do you drive?


 Yep.



> What kind of car do you drive? Picture of it?


1968 Triumph Herald  13/60 Convertible. And a 1968 Morris Minor Traveller. The Moggy isn't mine but I do the most miles in it.

I'll post all the pictures tomorrow.





> What kind of car could you have if you could have _anything_?



Shelby Cobra 427
Triumph TR5
Triumph Mk1 2.5PI

I also want a Triumph Acclaim and a Robin Reliant. :blushing:


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> You started the WA thread, but never seem to play any more - why is that?


 I can't be arsed and leave it to the spammers.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Ferny, are you alive?


 No.





> Ferny, is your internets working?


No.





> Ferny, are you going to answer these questions?


No.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Ferny, lets say you have £1,000,000 to give to five people on this here forum.
> 
> Ferny, you have £1,000,000 to give to five people on this here forum.
> 
> ...


Terri. Because in America 1p is worth like $90, dude.





> Do you think I should just bugger about all day at work and let the rest of the scum do the work as I'm in charge or should I wonder round town shouting at blue cars?


_bugger (HAVE SEX)   Show phonetics
verb [T] OFFENSIVE OR LEGAL 
to have sex by putting the penis in another person's anus_
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=10107&dict=CALD


I'm not getting involved with this question.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I was wondering the same thing...where did he go?


 I used to be with NTL who were bought by Virgin. We just changed to digital and Virgin fecked up our connection for a few days.





> Should the MOTW be here for the week they are elected?


That would make too much sense.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

terri said:


> Actually, he should be banned for that.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, WA lovers, don't hurt me! :lmao:



I shall spank thee.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I second the motion.. WA people are weird...:hug::
> 
> I am soo kidding I have family up there, maybe that is why I can say that..:greenpbl:
> 
> Ferny, Have you ever dyed your hair a weird color, if so display the picture.



I bought four cans of neon hairspray - because it was cheap... I took two cans to a house party where a few of us when a bit mental. My hair went green from a mixture of red and yellow :crazy: and my neck was bright yellow for a couple of days. No photos though.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Meysha said:


> Mr Ferny-Perny....
> 
> how doth the little crocodile
> improve his shining tail
> ...


 You're a freak. 





> Also, Thanks for defiling my facebook.  hehe.. I'm still cleaning up the mess.


 You no longer rub my lamp. I have to ammuse myself somehow.





> Umm... and... I hope you have a lovely summer.
> 
> (hmm those last two things weren't really questions.. but I never have a chance to talk much anymore... Ah well. Have fun!)


Oh, well, I replied anyway.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

RyMo said:


> I'd like to know if ferny will be back before his time runs out as MOTW...
> 
> Can ANYBODY answer this???



If anyone can, the garbage men can.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Shall we inundate him with more questions?


 I dares yer





> What happened to your avatar?


 She was an old lady, she died. I'll put back Terri's favouritest ever avatar in a minute.





> Why do you blame Andy for your lack of interweb access?


 It's easy. Just like him. 





> What is your favorite word and why?


 Muffin or Inderdeed. I have no reasons other than I likes them. 





> Are you wearing socks right now and if so what color are they?  And if not are your feet cold?


 I'm wearing light grey socks. My feet are sweaty. 





> When you clasp your hands together (fingers intertwined) which thumb is on top?


Left.


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Have you ever skate/snow-boarded?


 Nope, but I'd love to try. 





> Skiied (water, crosscountry or downhill)?


 And nope again. I used to love the water but the site of me when ready for the water is not a nice one. 
I'd love to ski.





> Camped when it's snowy?


 No, but I did do some mincing in the rain once.





> Shot a rifle/gun?


 Nope, but an ex had a gun. 





> Do you do car rallys?



Yep. I've done one and got another on Sunday. Take a nose at this.
http://fernys.wordpress.com/2008/03/17/march-hare-mini-rally-were-off-to-milton-keynes/


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> post a picture of the shoes you last wore



Velco, woohoo! Or do you mean proper shoes?


----------



## ferny (Apr 10, 2008)

JohnMF said:


> how's the fish tank going? can you post a picture of it?



Here we go. The first is the 70lt tank in my room. The next two are the 80lt tank in my room. And the last two are the Angelfish eggs which were laid today. The catfish will probably eat them tonight.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 10, 2008)

im jealous of your fish tank. i dont know anything about fish or the upkeeping of tanks, but i love to look at them. with that said, its a life goal of mine to have a wall in my house that's a fish tank. id like for the wall to be wide enough for me to get in the tank and swim with the fish.  i also intend to have someone else tend to the maintenance of the tank. how much money do you think that'd cost me a year? is it feasible?


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 10, 2008)

ferny said:


> Here we go. The first is the 70lt tank in my room. The next two are the 80lt tank in my room. And the last two are the Angelfish eggs which were laid today. The catfish will probably eat them tonight.



thanks. diggin' the tanks. nice layout with the bogwood and stuff


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2008)

your jeans are too long



ferny said:


> Velco, woohoo! Or do you mean proper shoes?


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

terri said:


> Post some pics of your darkroom! I mean, please. :mrgreen:



In a mess as it's full of fish stuff and car parts. The wings are being stored for my ex... The wheels are to be restored so I can put them on my car so I can restore the alloys which are on there right now.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> post a pic of that funny little car of yours



She's looking a little sorry for herself right now.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Please post a picture of your fridge. (Inside and out)



one fridge






two fridge


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> your jeans are too long



I thought they were too short.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> im jealous of your fish tank. i dont know anything about fish or the upkeeping of tanks, but i love to look at them. with that said, its a life goal of mine to have a wall in my house that's a fish tank. id like for the wall to be wide enough for me to get in the tank and swim with the fish.  i also intend to have someone else tend to the maintenance of the tank. how much money do you think that'd cost me a year? is it feasible?



I doubt it's feasible! It'd cost a few thousand for certain.

I'd like a big tank the length of a room wall and about three feet high. I like Beta's and would like the room to have a few in the same tank. I also want a marine tank. I've got another 40 litre tank in my room and that can be set up to do so but it's so expensive.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

Sure, I'll just catch the chicken.



I had no idea I had so many cans of Lilt before I looked at the snap just now. I don't even drink it...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 11, 2008)

What's your favourite chocolate bar? Biscuit? Flavour of crisps? Beer?

Do you agree that Canadian's have no accent?

Are you just going to stand by and let the catfish chow down on the Angelfish eggs?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2008)

so can you tell us all a bit more about your fear of underwear?


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2008)

ferny said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> I'll waggle my fist but I won't sign anything. I never feel that they'll do anything.


Defeatist.  Always go down yelling No.


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2008)

ferny said:


> Terri. Because in America 1p is worth like $90, dude.


 ooo! I could get some remaining P-film with that kinda jack.



> I'll put back Terri's favouritest ever avatar in a minute.


ale:    Bastard.   ale:   You know I have a clown phobia.   

Do you think you'll be the first TPF member to be banned whilst being "Member of the Week"?


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> What's your favourite chocolate bar?


 Depends on my mood. Sometimes Galaxy, somtimes Dairy Milk and sometimes the new Double Choc Dairy Milk. Oh and you can't beat a Twirl. Did you try that Snicker yet?





> Biscuit?


 Depends. I would safe Jaffa but that's a cake. Rich Tea are nice but they're the French of the biscuit world. Show them a cup of tea and they surrender. Butter biscuits or digestives are good for dunking. Shortbread is nice on it's own. Oh, oh, oh!!! Amaretto biscuits!!!





> Flavour of crisps?


 Cheesy Doritoes.





> Beer?


Depends what's on tap in the pub. Sadly I tend to go to Green King pubs which are crap. Abbot Ale is the only nice thing you'll know for certain they'll serve. So I try and have a doube Jack Daniels and Coke (NOT PEPSI!). Last time one of those was £5.40. :shock:

Innis & Gunn is very nice. They ferment it in old whiskey barrels.



> Do you agree that Canadian's have no accent?


 You have an accent. It's rather strange. Like pingu on helium having his balls squished between two bricks. But slightly deeper and every sentance ends with a qeustion mark.


> Are you just going to stand by and let the catfish chow down on the Angelfish eggs?


Yep. Well, I already have. 
I need them to lay them on a bit of slate I can put in a breeding tank (the little floaty ones) without taking the eggs out of the water. Otherwise they'll die.


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so can you tell us all a bit more about your fear of underwear?



I didn't realise I had one!


----------



## ferny (Apr 11, 2008)

terri said:


> ooo! I could get some remaining P-film with that kinda jack.
> 
> ale:    Bastard.   ale:   You know I have a clown phobia.
> 
> Do you think you'll be the first TPF member to be banned whilst being "Member of the Week"?



You'd never ban me.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2008)

so what are your plans for the weekend then?

or are you working like me?


----------



## ferny (Apr 12, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so what are your plans for the weekend then?
> 
> or are you working like me?



Today I'm doing a quick spray job on the car from a rattle can - and that's all I have planned. I've been invited out to get drunk but can't afford it. There are a couple of good films on later so I might stay in.

Tomorrow I'm going into town to photograph some buildings. I have no plans for after lunch but at 4:30pm I'll be leaving to go to the navigation rally in Northampton which starts at 6pm. 40 miles to get there, 40 miles of route (not taking into account getting lost) and then 40 miles back.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2008)

So, when do you think we'll next hear from Gaz & Co?     

Have I mentioned lately how cool it was to meet him?    :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.strangeones.co.uk/music/diamondhooha.htm

:mrgreen:

He can't have liked you that much or he'd have told you about it. :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Apr 14, 2008)

ferny said:


> http://www.strangeones.co.uk/music/diamondhooha.htm
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> He can't have liked you that much or he'd have told you about it. :greenpbl:


!!!    

Actually he was calling me his little diamond hoo ha last week, but I failed to make the connection.


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

Last week? :shock:

You need to get your buns on msn some time soon so we can talk.


----------

